# They are HERE~~!!!!! Sat night...



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

My sweet little Bella had 2 beautiful baby boys on Sat night. All are doing GREAT~~!!! their color is just amazing, definately doing that breeding again.... Both boys will be available if someone is interested please let me know. They are 1/2 nig dwarf, 1/4 nubian; and 1/4 tog .....man oh man are they beautiful and friendly...climbing all over you already....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cuties!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they both have blue eyes too...can you believe it... :leap: :leap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!

Adorable!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your handsome boys!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, super duper sharp kids! :wahoo: :dance: Congrats to all! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

absolutely adorable!


----------

